# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) مساعدة :  تخص التعريب

## Ali2013

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخواني الخبراء الكرام اتمنى انكم بخير........
اتمنى ان اجد المساعده الكامله من هذا المنتدى وناسه الطيبين 
املك جهازين pantech طالب منكم تعريب للجهازين او رومات عربيه مع طريقة التركيب ..وهذه صور للجهازين       
وجزاكم الله الف خير  
وتحياتي للكل اخوكم علي

----------

